
Ask HN: Peer to peer learning - pal_25
what do you think will be the future of classroom learning?do you think live streaming will replace going to school much the same way sms&#x2F;emails replaced post offices?
======
TaiFood
For the worst possible education, live streaming fills that void.

Much of learning is communication, not avoidance.

~~~
pal_25
I mean ,most developing countries i.e Africa are experiencing growth in mobile
phone usage yet infrastructure such as roads are being still bad or worse
crippled by corruption.A lot of cars get stuck along the road in cities with
most people going to mostly school:: during holidays the traffic can be
observed to have reduced tremendously.Think of spicing distance learning with
live streaming ..

